# new? kelly controller: kdz verses kd



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

With what I can understand, the KDZ is only the new/better/ameliorate version of the KD controller.
Why choose an old version for the same price than the new one?

If I have to choose, I will go with the KDZ instead to the near comming discontinue KD version.
Especially because I don't think the KDZ controller can be more wrong than the KD.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Yabert said:


> Why choose an old version for the same price than the new one?


To be honest, I bought the KD controller in februari, and after two days it stopped working (just installed it two weeks ago).
I'll probably recieve the KDZ version as a replacement.

But to be sure I'm ordering an Alltrax controller so I can bet on two horses, I really need a working controller...


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, Alltrax is the way to go.

It's will be very nice if you can directly compare the porformance of an Alltrax controller with the KDZ controller. 

In the past, I was interested by an Alltrax Axe 7245 and a Kelly KD72500. I think each time I saw comparaison between both controller, Alltrax beat the Kelly performance easily.

It's will be interesting to see if the new Kelly KDZ have similar performance than comparable Alltrax controller.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Yabert said:


> It's will be very nice if you can directly compare the porformance of an Alltrax controller with the KDZ controller.


I will do that, it's for a boat so it's easy to test under load, I just have to ad an amp-meter on the motor-cable so I don't have to calculate the motor-amps anymore.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

I got the new controller a couple of months ago but no time to test it yet... to be continued..


----------

